# 94 altima gxe - clutch slave cylinder replacement help :(



## always never (Sep 7, 2005)

hello everyone. just bought it lastr month with 136k on it, and already i'm 1500 over my next oil change :S ill change it at school though this weekend, dont worry. anyway, since i got the car, ive had to replace the alternater and now this. i have a new clutch slave cylinder at autozone waiting for me to pick it up tomorrow. i was wondering if anyone could give me a nice little "hot-to" for this job. thank you. ill prolly be comming back here for future help too


----------

